# catastral amnesty



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

a quick google on catastral amnesty reveals that there is an opportunity for 342 towns in Spain to legalize extensions etc that were not built under license, it's meant to be rolled out to the whole of Spain and further areas (such as mine) will be included in the BOE.es (whatever that is) .

I know this is an effort to get more IBI from home owners but does anyone have any more info on this. 

Is the BOE constantly updated or are there specific dates that the list of towns will get upgraded?

Are rustic homes that have all the paperwork to exist legally but perhaps have a small extension included also. (the English webpages seem to stick to urban land)?

If anyone know answers to these or anything else, it may be of help to both myself and a few others. 

I don't have any illegal extensions by the way!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is called 'Catastrazo', they did all of Gandia and Oliva in July last year. We pay more IBI now, but everything is legalised.. and it is not just about extensions, but for whole builds and pools, etc. You pay a fine of 60 euros for everything that you have that is 'illegal'. 

I think they have a deadline of end of December 2016 for the whole country.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

any idea if it applies to rustic land with a legal house on it already? 
Also why is there only 342 towns so far that can apply it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Any links to this please?
And does anyone know if Madrid is included?

PS Rewdan BOE = Boletin Oficial del Estado, where all new rules, government rulings, modifications etc are published every day


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I guessed it wouldn't be just me interested but here is a start

Government Gives 342 Towns Catastral Amnesty to Legalise Their Irregular Properties | On The Pulse of Spain


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

They usually change the 'Rustica' to 'Urbana' but leaves the land still as 'rustica' rather than 'urbanizable'. So your house is urbana in rustica land, and you would not be able to build anything there after that. So I heard lots of people are building extensions and things before the Town Hall goes over there and legalise things for 60 euros. 

Mine was rustica last year, this year is urbana, but we pay less IBI as the land is rustica.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rewdan said:


> I guessed it wouldn't be just me interested but here is a start
> 
> Government Gives 342 Towns Catastral Amnesty to Legalise Their Irregular Properties | On The Pulse of Spain


Thanks, Madrid not included, of course.
This is potentially very dangerous though. Is there no inspection to make sure the constuctions, although illegal, are indeed sound?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hacienda prev? multar a 3 millones de hogares por no declarar obras - Libre Mercado


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

like Lolito says, I am more thinking of getting stuff done before the deadline and then happy to pay the taxes, but I am a builder so will be doing it myself. You would surely need to trust your builder otherwise.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

HAcienda would get millions with all the 60 euros fines all over the country. Town Hall would get lots of money as their IBIs will change according to the extensions, pools, terraces, etc. The owners will also win as they can relax about the illegal builds. So everyone wins?! The Town Hall officials go to your land with a cartografo to measure things and have a look at things. So I am sure if the build was not safe, they would ask to knock it down.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibiza is not on the list either, any idea when this or Madrid may happen?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes hacienda have been going on about using helicopters as usual:

http://estaticos.elmundo.es/documentos/2014/11/03/PORTADA.PDF

(why use google maps when you can have a ride in a helicopter eh?)

I know someone in Cáceres who got a letter a couple of weeks ago so that municipality must be included.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Yes hacienda have been going on about using helicopters as usual:
> 
> [.


But as it says in the report it is illegal & contravenes a citizens rights & the reason why they have to offer amnesty & 60e tax.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Mind you, only on builds, pools, extensions, etc. that are over 5 years old, I think. My next door neighbour put a pool a few months ago and they fined him 6,000 euros and had to get rid of the pool.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> But as it says in the report it is illegal & contravenes a citizens rights & the reason why they have to offer amnesty & 60e tax.


Which report is that?

This link is better than the one I previously posted:

Hacienda rastrea 3 millones de hogares para otro 'catastrazo' | Econom?a | EL MUNDO

It mentions that the big cities (Madrid, Barcelona, etc) are being excluded for the moment


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure how this or if it even ties in with the amnesty but in the Valencia region the age for a building that was four years old or more and it could be regularised has changed to fifteen years old now.
I don't know if it is a blanket amnesty which includes the LOTUP changes or not but needs to be considered either way.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Which report is that?
> 
> This link is better than the one I previously posted:
> 
> ...


" The Government is able to prove people’s deception or failure to declare the extra square metres through ignorance with aerial photographs, pointing out that the property no longer resembles previous records. However, the law states that using aerial photographs this is an infringement of people’s privacy, hence the 60 euro tax and amnesty. "

from here, rewdans 3rd post:
Government Gives 342 Towns Catastral Amnesty to Legalise Their Irregular Properties | On The Pulse of Spain


----------

